# Cerclage removal in office



## aschaeve (May 13, 2010)

Is there a code for removal of cerclage in the office?  The physician tried to remove but couldn't.  It was not under any anesthesia.  The patient then 6 days later delivered and the cerclage was removed then.

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## Cottrell (May 13, 2010)

Cerclage removals done in the office with a local anesthetic get billed as part of the level of service. It's just the E&M code.


----------



## aschaeve (May 13, 2010)

So it would not be considered part of the prenatal care global and you would bill an E&M?

Alicia, CPC


----------



## KARENK1 (May 19, 2011)

*Cerclage removal*

I would like to know the same thing. Our pt is pregnant and has Public Aid, so for us we bill everything individually.  On the visit notes the provider states "pt 36 weeks, here for cerclage removal", of course, done in the office with no/local anesthesia.  Can we or can't we use the 59871 with a 52 modifier? Or is this up coding because it should be listed as an ob visit, 0502F?


----------



## MJ4ever (May 19, 2011)

I would not code 0502F, because it was not the 'routine' OB care visit. The patient had a procedure done. An established E&M would be appropriate.


----------

